# Mördehitze und Trotzdem Erfolgreich



## ssnake14 (22. Juni 2013)

Gestern Nachmittag traf ich mich mit meinen Freund und Angelkolegen Jakob zum Fischen am Donaukanal , die Hitze war Mörderisch .
Obwohl ich in ca 10 Minuten mit den Rad an meinen Angelplatz war , wurde mein Shirt so Nass als ob die Waschmaschine nicht Geschleudert hätte !!!!
Angekommen am Platz wurden wir gleich von Hunderten Gelsen Attackiert , zum Glück hatte ich Gesenspray mit , denn sonnst hätten wir nicht lange durchgehalten .

Da die letzten Tage ziehmlich Erfolgreich waren , dachte ich natürlich , Heute wird der Kescher sicher nie zum Trocknen kommen .

Die Zeit Verging und wir fingen einige kleine Barben .

















Als es immer Langweiliger wurde , holte Jakob seine Ruten ein , schnappte sich die Spinnrute , und machte sich auf den Weg die Schiede Unsicher zu machen .
Auch wenn es keine Rießen waren , immerhin 3 Stück in einer halben Stunde .
















Bei mir war einige Zeit Tote Hose , doch im selben Moment als Jakob vom Spinnfischen zurückkam , schlug meine Rutenspitze voll aus , im Hinterkopf dachte ich noch - Super sache der Fotograf ist da .
Und ich hatte recht , nach einen schönen Drill Kescherte mir mein Freund Jakob eine Prächtige Barbe .






Natürlich wurde sie wieder Schonend zurückgesetzt .






Es vergingen keine 15 Minuten , und ich bekam einen Brachialen Biss , die nächtste schöne Barbe wurde gelandet !!!






Mit voller Zufriedenheit legte ich die Montage neu aus , danach Zündete ich mir Gemütlich eine Zigarette an , und dachte so vor mir hin - Man o Man was für ein Geiler Tag .
Nach zwei Zügen - Plötzlich wieder ein Mörder Biss , ich dachte das gibts jetzt aber nicht mehr , schnell merkte ich das es wieder nichts kleines ist . Erklährung dazu : Kleinere Barben Schlagen ständig in die Rute , Große hingegen ziehen mit unermüdlicher Kraft ihren Weg .
Nach einigen Minuten war auch dieser Fisch Gelandet .
















Danach bissen noch einige kleine Barben , die ich jedoch Trotzdem immer wieder gerne zeige , immer wieder schön zu sehen das Fische auf den Natürlichen Wege nachkommen .




































Alles in alles ein Wunderschöner Angeltag , mit wirklich schönen Erfolgen .


----------



## phirania (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mördehitze und Trotzdem Erfolgreich*

Na denn mal Petri schöne Fische super Bilder...


----------

